

Japan's crisis: one month later - Dramatize
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/04/japans_crisis_one_month_later.html

======
makmanalp
unrelated: j/k for up and down?! I never thought I'd see vim shortcuts at
boston.com of all places. J Random Hacker must be working there.

~~~
woodall
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9shi9/i_am_the_editor_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9shi9/i_am_the_editor_of_the_big_picture_blog_on/)

~~~
joshmaker
As an FYI, the creator for The Big Picture now works for The Atlantic and did
a very similar photo gallery several days earlier:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/04/japan-
earthquake-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/04/japan-earthquake-
one-month-later/100041/)

~~~
woodall
TIL! It does look almost exactly alike, and most of the keyboard shortcuts
work in about the same way. I cannot judge the picture quality, but they both
look very nice!

------
serichsen
... and still no deaths from radiation.

~~~
hammock
It would be wise to remember that many of the acute radiation deaths at
Chernobyl did not occur until many weeks after the accident.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deaths_due_to_the_Chernobyl_dis...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deaths_due_to_the_Chernobyl_disaster)

It's also too bad that the Japanese fish supply will be poisoned for a long
time.

~~~
samfoo
Some 14 thousand people have died due to the earthquake and tsunami directly.
Zero confirmed deaths due to radiation. There very well may be deaths in the
future, but I think it's astronomically unlikely they'll even approach two
orders of magnitude of those caused by the quake. Of coure there are
ramifications from the nuclear plant problems. Are they even remotely close to
the scale of problems caused by the earthquake? Good lord, no.

The focus in the media on the reactor is criminally unethical in my opinion.
It just adds to the populist echo chamber that nuclear is bad (no matter what)
without any context or perspective at all and without any education.

~~~
hammock
Earthquakes happen. There is not much we can do- it is not economically
feasible to equip every Japanese citizen with a 9.1-mag and flood-proof home
and office.

Nuclear accidents on the other hand are something that we can prevent, either
by more robust disaster planning, or by not having nuke plants in sensitive
areas to begin with.

Don't get me wrong, the tens of thousands of deaths and missing persons in
Japan is a tragedy of historic proportions. I have great sympathy, in fact I
personally lost someone close to me in the tragedy and have many other friends
over there who were affected. Just providing some insight into why the media
does what it does.

~~~
samfoo
There's a benefit to having nuclear power plants around that is worth the risk
(in my opinion) even if we accept that there will be some nuclear safety
issues over time. The positive benefits of nuclear power are so astronomically
greater than the negatives that it borders on criminal to report in it like
the media has.

When coal miners die in China, you don't hear the media clamoring to shutdown
every coal mine. Or perhaps more apropos: when there's a coal slurry disaster
no one calls for halting all coal mining everywhere.

The real reason is that nuclear is scary because people don't understand it.

------
jamesteow
Whoa. #17: Green for down and red for up?

~~~
bdhe
The Japanese associate red with optimism (the rising sun) among a lot of other
positive things.

------
iwjames
This is some incredible photojournalism. Very eye opening. Thanks for sharing.

------
Create
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2011/03/a_is_for_atom....](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2011/03/a_is_for_atom.html)

